# Where would you live?



## Herrsuit (Aug 4, 2009)

If you could live anywhere in the US without regard to employment, i.e., you were rich enough to no longer need to work, where would you choose to settle?


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't decide on one place, but a few I've enjoyed living in or visiting are:

Boulder, CO
Austin, TX
Palo Alto, CA
Tucson, AZ


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Idaho.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

why limit yourself to just one locale, or even just the US for that matter?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Los Angeles California.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

With sufficient funds to avoid the downsides? Probably NYC. Just give me a car and driver so I don't need to deal with parking or public transportation.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

If I no longer needed to work, I would just travel the world...as far as settling for one place, I'd probably want something more quiet than Manhattan, but close enough to take advantage of all its grandeur...so a place on the Brooklyn Heights Promenade, or a penthouse on the UES.

Other places I'd consider would be getting back to my roots and building a grand villa in the mountains of Basilicata (San Fele-Southern Italy). An hour and a half from Naples, three hours from Rome with all the luxuries I could ask for.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Park City, Utah.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm very happy, I live where I want :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Manhattan,NYC. On the west side either Central Park West between 71st street and 90th Street. With a view of Cental Park or Riverside Drive between 72nd Stree and 96th street. Also would live in London either in Mayfair or Chelsea areas. From either areas I could fly to wearever we wanted to go.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Those of us who are retired can live, within reason, where ever we choose; therefore, being retired I guess if I said anywhere other than where I live now it would beg the question, why not move there? Now I'm wondering if perhaps I should move. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I have lived in:

Milwaukee
Ann Arbor
Ithaca, NY
Cambridge, MA
Atlanta
Paris
Athens (Greece)

I currently live in Berkeley, Ca -- and I have to say, the Bay area is paradise. If I could live anywhere, I guess I'd want to live here


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

La Canada-Flintridge, CA or
San Marino, CA or
La Jolla, CA


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Seattle
Minneapolis
SanFrancisco


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

London


----------



## Eljo'sTrent (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good question*

I have lived in Manhattan, Charlottesville and Pt. Clear, Alabama. One day I will live near Livingston, Montana. If I had 100 million I would also have a place in New Zealand.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

Anywhere in the USA? Austin, by God, Texas. No doubt about it.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Oxford, Mississippi or some nice small New England town in New Hampshire, Vermont, or Maine.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*where to live*

Durham, NC

Or Stevensvill, Maryland. Eastern shore of Maryland, or St Michaels. I enjoyed this place when I was at the Naval Academy

Jimmy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

All my life I dreamed of the day I would be retired and able to live in a somewhat rustic abode, nestled in the foothills of the Rockies...aah Colorado! However, the kids and grand kids are in Indiana. So for the time being...but, I wonder if they have any senior rest homes nestled in the foothills of the Rockies(!)?


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Like many others, I have occasionally speculated what I would do should I win the lottery. One of the recurring themes for me in this game of what if? has been to emigrate to the US. I would spend six months per year travelling around, sketching and painting all that wonderful countryside and six months holed up in some nice house somewhere selling my pictures and getting ready for my next road trip.

In this game I have considered where I would make my home according to different criteria. If I just consider the geography then Wyoming looks nice. The idea of a remote log cabin in the Wind River range really appeals to me. Silence, solitude, at peace and harmony with nature. Sounds nice.

If I consider the weather, then the north west looks attractive. Washington State or Oregon sound like my kind of country, serious winter weather and not too hot in the summer. Being near the sea would be good too, so I can keep a sailboat at the dock for day trips down the coast.

My interest in the recent election, however, has given my daydream a different perpesctive. Where would I feel politically at home in the US?
Well, from North Dakota to Texas is a swathe of states that have been solidly republican for the past twenty years. Texas voted for Carter in 1976, but since then they have always been solid red, even sticking with Bush against Clinton in 1992. The last time Wyoming voted democrat was for Lyndon Johnson in 1964. So for me, the choice is between three key areas.

The far north west is still true blue, so that gets an honourable mention on two counts. The far north east is also looking attractive. Maine, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and Vermont, what I believe Americans call New England, looks like it could be home with some solid blue support. It also has some lovely waterways and the scenery is especially notable during the autumn.

What has made this game interesting, though, has been the consideration of a whole new part of the country. The area around the Great lakes, Montana, Wisconsin and Minnesota. Far enough north for my kind of weather, blue enough for my political tastes and close to open water; not the sea to be sure, but wide enough for a bit of sailboat flying.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

New England it is, then, 'cause there ain't anywhere else in the country that's "blue" outside of the major cities. You need to look at the county-by-county maps to disabuse you of that misconception.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Colorado


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd like to live Upstate New York,at least over there it's much quieter.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Durham, NC
> 
> Or Stevensvill, Maryland. Eastern shore of Maryland, or St Michaels. I enjoyed this place when I was at the Naval Academy
> 
> Jimmy


Naval Academy? WTF?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

A nice hunting box with room to graze about 8 horses in or very near Middleburg, VA, please.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Good Old Sledge said:


> A nice hunting box with room to graze about 8 horses in or very near Middleburg, VA, please.


So,you'd like to live on a farm?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Either Nevada or Utah. St. George maybe. 

I just love the desert country and the lack of people makes it a bonus. Not that I hate people. Just crowds and throngs of ill-bred yahoos.

Thomas


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

In the U.S.? The South Carolina coast or Carmel. Outside of the U.S.? London or the Spanish countryside.


----------



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

Burlington, Vermont. I fell in love with it on vacation a few years ago.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

It would be an easy choice if all of the excess people would move away. The Palo Alto/Menlo Park area is fantastic. The people and smog present now is not.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

maxnharry said:


> Naval Academy? WTF?


You've never heard of the US Naval Academy?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd also like to live where it's quiet and serene,away from all the craziness that is New York City,a guy needs his P And Q sometimes.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Naval Academy?*

Glad I didn't mention the Coast Guard Academy if he's never heard of the Naval Acacemy.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

DCLawyer68 said:


> You've never heard of the US Naval Academy?


As a career Navy officer, I have heard of it once or twice, but thought DukeGrad had served in the Army.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*how about outside America?*

Istanbul. hands down.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

turban1 said:


> Istanbul. hands down.


But isn't Istanbul a dangerous place to live?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"But isn't Istanbul a dangerous place to live?"

You live in NY and ask about danger? Nearly anywhere you go would be safer. Seriously every place has dangers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Country Irish said:


> "But isn't Istanbul a dangerous place to live?"
> 
> You live in NY and ask about danger? Nearly anywhere you go would be safer. Seriously every place has dangers.


Right, anywhere you go there seems to be danger,there is no one place that is safe anymore.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Long Island (wait a minute, I live there already)
Miami
Vermont
Minneapolis


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Too many variables. It would depend on where the money came from, just how much was available, etc. If I won a big lottery, then my first obligation would be to get as much as possible into the hands of my children while passing on as little as possible to the government. That might require removing myself from the U.S.

Alternatively, I want to live in a place that has actual seasons and topography. Eastern Tennessee would definitely be a contender.


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

Herrsuit said:


> If you could live anywhere in the US without regard to employment, i.e., you were rich enough to no longer need to work, where would you choose to settle?


San Diego, California


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

choirmaestro said:


> Burlington, Vermont. I fell in love with it on vacation a few years ago.


I fell in love with Burlington. Until I was there this past January and the wind chill was -9. I fell out of love awefully quickly.

Great food, though. I am amazed at the great food in Vermont.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Right now, I would say Boston.

But I haven't travelled a great deal so there's not much basis for comparison. I've been in Michigan, New England, and scattered other places. I've never been to the West Coast or the South at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to live in Queens cause it's closer and more convienient to me,the bus ride isn't that bad either.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The Costa Brava, the southern Mediterranean coast of Spain, is very nice: good food, convenient to Barcelona and its beautiful people, lots of old ruined castles, plenty of cliffs and crashing surf, conservative yet friendly locals. It's "old Europe" with "new Europe" less than an hour away. Also, the Pyranees are nearby, and it's easy to make a weekend trip to Provence.

I'm convincing myself more and more as I type this.

DH


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Harlem or Beacon Hill.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Cornwall for me, stunning scenery :icon_smile:
Denise


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Saint Paul (Summit Avenue for choice)
San Francisco (Russian Hill if money is no object)
San Diego
Manhattan (East Sixties)


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

vwdolly said:


> Cornwall for me, stunning scenery :icon_smile:
> Denise


I have a colleague, just retired, who's moved back to his family's house there.

Beautiful but WINDY!


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

smujd said:


> I fell in love with Burlington. Until I was there this past January and the wind chill was -9. I fell out of love awefully quickly.
> 
> Great food, though. I am amazed at the great food in Vermont.


Haha, it does get quite cold at home. I grew up in Burlington, but have settled elsewhere for love, although I am still quite accessible.

If I didn't have to work (and my wife would agree), I would move back there in a second. For me though, as I assume for a lot of other people, the most desirable place, and the only real option is where my family is.

Otherwise, if Kingston had mountains, I would call it paradise.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Boston with all the plastic paddies. 
Or somewhere in Maine, maybe Augusta or Bath.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Cruiser said:


> Those of us who are retired can live, within reason, where ever we choose; therefore, being retired I guess if I said anywhere other than where I live now it would beg the question, why not move there? Now I'm wondering if perhaps I should move. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I miss Cruiser.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never been to the US. But recently I've been invited by American army and govt officers to Iowa, Minnesota, Ohio, Utah, NY and Georgia.

Previously I've been invited by other officers to Maine, NC, and WV.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Or somewhere in Maine, maybe Augusta or Bath.


You'd hate it.

All they do is curse the cold and snow in Winter, then the mosquitos and tourists in Summer!!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I miss Cruiser.


 Well his reply was a sensible one. People are shaped by where they have spent their lives and after a while the benefits,friends,family and familiar comforts of wherever you call home can outweigh the attractions of supposedly more desirable locations.

I cannot really comment on the USA. However, I would not pick Park City. It is a plastic 'Disney' ski resort. I would prefer Salt Lake City and commute out to the Cottonwood Canyons.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You'd hate it.
> 
> All they do is curse the cold and snow in Winter, then the mosquitos and tourists in Summer!!


That's pretty much what I do in Sweden, so I'd probably love it


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Upstate New York where there's peace and quiet, away from all the hustle and bustle.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Pacific north-west. Climate most similar to what I'm used to. It would require some serious arm twisting though.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> People are shaped by where they have spent their lives and after a while the benefits,friends,family and familiar comforts of wherever you call home can outweigh the attractions of supposedly more desirable locations.


There's wisdom here.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Somewhere near San Diego.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> and after a while the benefits,friends,family and familiar comforts of wherever you call home can outweigh the attractions of supposedly more desirable locations.


Exactly, and it is after about your 2nd major lifestyle changing move that you realise that the grass definitey ISN'T greener on the other side, and roots start to take and you settle.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

There is a village about 15 miles S E of Monterey in the valley formed by the Carmel River.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Exactly, and it is after about your 2nd major lifestyle changing move that you realise that the grass definitey ISN'T greener on the other side, and roots start to take and you settle.


You know, and in all honestsy I realised that quite early on in my life. Before university, in 1989, I took a year out. I never really had the desire to hit the US/Canada/Pacific etc. like most of the kids back then. Europe held much more intrigue and mystique back then. Ireland -as you know well - was, well a very parochial spot (for those left behind the great Irish diaspora). And living on a small island, even a trip to Belfast was quite the adventure. So Europe it was and it was all Iexpected it to be.... amazing. So, I came home and did my thing in uni and got myself rooted onto a decent career vector.

So, what did I realise? That I never wanted to live anywhere else than the east coast of Ireland. But - and this is important(for me!), that I still needed to travel.

I've since visited all continents and many, many countries. Seen some amazing and terrifying things... I've spend prolongued periods - a few months at a time - working in other countried but never long enough to claim I lived there.

I'm just back from Seattle and in three weeks time I travel to Tanzania and Burundi - two great places I've visited before. I carry more vaccination stamps in my WHO yellow passport than I'm comfortable with and I've stopped taking Malarone, as there's not much point any more!

I love seeing new places, but I love even more coming home. It's where I belong.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Come on people, San Diego hands down.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed San Diego is a beautiful area and in terms of prevailing weather conditions, I am inclined to agree with you, but the cost of living in San Diego, 20 years back, really sucked and I suspect it's still prohibitively high!  Associated living costs might give a few of us pause...LOL.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I love seeing new places, but I love even more coming home. It's where I belong.


 ^^^^^
That's just about as true as it gets. Well said.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Think I'd like to live in Southern California, because apparently it never rains in Southern California. But not Los Angeles though.

OK on another vain...

If you could live anywhere in the People's Republic of China without regard to employment, i.e., you were rich enough to no longer need to work, where would you choose to settle?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> If you could live anywhere in the People's Republic of China without regard to employment, i.e., you were rich enough to no longer need to work, where would you choose to settle?


That's easy.... Mount Wuyi. There are many, many more though. What an amazingly diverse country all the same.

And rain. You need rain! In fairness, I have a bit too much of it in my life, but god I love the rain.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

If I left Sydney and returned to the US, I think I'd go for Lake Geneva, WI in the summer and somewhere else in the winter, maybe Charleston or San Diego or on the White River in Arkansas or Sedona. Then I'd want to visit Boston on occasion.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

SoCal maybe or Kauai, Hawaii definitely.


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Upstate NY is very nice...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

jeffdeist said:


> Come on people, San Diego hands down.


Maybe LaJolla. Would need a Porsche Boxter so I could park downtown and look like I fit in.

But if money was no object I'd split my time between Miami, Vermont/New Hampshire, London, Naples (Italy) and, of course, beautiful Long Island, NY.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

MikeDT said:


> If you could live anywhere in the People's Republic of China without regard to employment, i.e., you were rich enough to no longer need to work, where would you choose to settle?


Not to make it a political issue, but Hong Kong.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

1st Choice:

Somewhere in the Shenandoah Valley, Virginia.

2nd Choice:

Somwhere in upsate New York - if money is no option; I don't care about the winters because I won't have to go to work. Stay at home, read, play with the dogs, drink good bourbon.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm, I would have to say Yarmouth, or our ancestral home in the New World, Blue Hill, Maine. Good sailing in either locale, fresh seafood chowder, and lots of craft beers. I can think of no better niceties in life though I suspect some of you would say uh, tweed? 

Honourable mention to anywhere around Narragansett Bay in Rhode Island.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

jeffdeist said:


> Come on people, San Diego hands down.


Was born there - Coronado; I have no desire to ever again live in a land without fall and some chance of snow during the winter.


----------

